# [SOLVED] Mouse wheel erratic behaviour



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a old IBM MO28UO mouse which I like because it is very precise despite being old. But lately the scroll wheel became mad and the scrolling window or page bounces up and down randomly when scrolling in any direction, this happens in all computer tested with this mouse, I've cleaned it but no avail, any fix will be appreciated


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Mouse wheel erratic behaviour*

The wheel is dirty or faulty. I don't know that you will find any parts, or if it's even worth the time and effort to do anything aside from clean it.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Mouse wheel erratic behaviour*

Thanks I tried to clean it as well as the rotating disk connected to the wheel's axis but no avail, I will buy a new mouse


----------

